# When did this happen?



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Somehow when I'm looking for something quick in a store like a ratcheting screwdriver for example I suddenly need a whole other set of tools just to undo the damned packaging.
I couldn't find one of my old favorite screwdrivers so like the millionaire I ain't I bought another one only to get to the car and job I was working on and realized I needed another screwdriver, wire cutters and a razor just to open the damn thing! When did this foolishness start? Am I just going crazy or is this some kind of evil plot or what? There's actually a screw on the packaging to open the package to use the screwdriver I just bought..(language edited out by moderator)?
Someone will come up with a special unpackaging tool you need a full set of tools to open the unpackaging tool...7 different sizes of torx bits, a grinder with a diamond cutting blade, an anvil and I dunno..a 17 sided wrench and 3 different sizes of bolt cutters.. Just wait and see..


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's funny, they go to all the trouble to package products to prevent theft and Walmart started doing self checkout.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Is there some secret theft cabal stealing just cheap screwdrivers?
I thought it was a one off thing a few weeks ago when I bought some ratcheting tie downs to tie down a load of doors on the van..turns out you can't open the packaging without a metric wrench and wire cutters..it's freaking crazy..

I have seen the future and it is in unpackaging tools.. A full line of unpackaging tools cleaverly packaged in an unopenable package requiring only specialized unpackaging tools you can't buy anywhere in stores! Sold only by specialized online retailers dedicated to the unpackaging tool industry..
I'm telling you folks..this is a one of a kind opportunity to have your own fleet of licensed packaging unpackagers who do nothing but drive to customers homes to open crap they just bought, but can't open! ..because only YOU'LL have the specialized unpackaging equipment and the specialized training to be professional package opening technicians! I just knew I was gonna find a special niche business someday! Lol


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Yeah that packaging is a pain, and a waste of single use plastic etc. But if you think of all the smaller than a loaf of bread stuff in a Home Depot etc, way less of it is in such packaging than an electronics store etc.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Bob Bengal said:


> Yeah that packaging is a pain, and a waste of single use plastic etc. But if you think of all the smaller than a loaf of bread stuff in a Home Depot etc, way less of it is in such packaging than an electronics store etc.


I bought the piece of crap screwdriver at home depot of course.. But it's a DeWALT! So it must be special... I want my no-name screwdriver back..


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Sometimes the packaging is tougher than the tool lol.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

I tend to use "tin snips" to open the packaging.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Packing has been morphing to its current "fort knox" status for many years. I keep a large lock blade, sharp knife on my desk for just such purpose. Also only carry lock blade in my pocket also because of this.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I have found that a kitchen type scissors works well to snip off the heat sealed edge of some packages. A folding razor blade knife is my second choice because it is "razor sharp" and there is not much exposed blade, so it's a bit safer. Some plastics are so tough that even a razor knife has difficulty cutting them, so the scissors works best on these. I use the knife to slice in between the between the bubble and the cardboard leaving just the flat cardboard. If you may want to return the item, just slice into the bubble enough to get the item out. Then, if you need to return it, it will slide back in and you can tape it up.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## AJ. (Feb 22, 2012)

Check this:








Wrap rage - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org







> According to a British study, over 60,000 people receive hospital treatment each year due to injuries from opening food packaging.


The Leatherman I carry has a small leaf that's specifically designed, shaped and sharpened for plastic package opening. You puncture the plastic with the point and in that motion slice it open with the sharp edge.


Be careful guys... it stresses me out just thinking about the possible injuries.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

I keep one these handy…


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

Kerrys said:


> I keep one these handy…
> 
> View attachment 429197


Love it Kerry's 😂


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

allpurpose said:


> Somehow when I'm looking for something quick in a store like a ratcheting screwdriver for example I suddenly need a whole other set of tools just to undo the damned packaging.
> I couldn't find one of my old favorite screwdrivers so like the millionaire I ain't I bought another one only to get to the car and job I was working on and realized I needed another screwdriver, wire cutters and a razor just to open the damn thing! When did this foolishness start? Am I just going crazy or is this some kind of evil plot or what? There's actually a screw on the packaging to open the package to use the screwdriver I just bought..(language edited out by moderator)?
> Someone will come up with a special unpackaging tool you need a full set of tools to open the unpackaging tool...7 different sizes of torx bits, a grinder with a diamond cutting blade, an anvil and I dunno..a 17 sided wrench and 3 different sizes of bolt cutters.. Just wait and see..


A heat gun will melt and open hard plastic packages.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

Steve Neul said:


> It's funny, they go to all the trouble to package products to prevent theft and Walmart started doing self checkout.


I have watched people skip the scan on items at Walmart self checkout, and get stopped before leaving store, big brother is always watching.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

redeared said:


> I have watched people skip the scan on items at Walmart self checkout, and get stopped before leaving store, big brother is always watching.


Before covid our walmart would stop and check almost everyone and that was before the self checkout. Now they stop almost nobody. They even took out the gates preventing someone from leaving the store without going through the checkout area.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

If it were just a matter of a few snips here and there this thread probably wouldn't exist..Nope, some have taken to bolting the packaging together and some have multiple obstacles to opening them with specialty screws and such like tamper resistant screws. I own such bits, but I'm not always in the shop with every tool I own just to open the screwdriver packaging.. It's kind of like locking your car doors in a neighborhood where everyone walks around with a crow bar.. Kind of pointless..
With the last one it had a plastic band that can't be accessed with snips until the screw is removed. 
I was sitting in the parking lot thinking there's no freaking way I'm going back in the store just to buy more tools just to use this freaking screwdriver! 
Trust me..this issue will eventually get all of you at some point..
I'm almost convinced there's going to be a bunch of packaging frustration murders start happening...lol


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Hmm, maybe require stores to keep a fully equiped employee at the exit to remove packaging for customers with receipts. We'd see less of that packaging then lol.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Bob Bengal said:


> Hmm, maybe require stores to keep a fully equiped employee at the exit to remove packaging for customers with receipts. We'd see less of that packaging then lol.


How are they going to be of any use when they're fully encased in bubble wrap for their own protection from irate customers?


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Just wait and see..you'll start hearing about the packaging related death epidemic any time now complete with government task forces to prevent people from going postal over it.. lol
All in the name of stopping the occasional shoplifter..
You might even hear about a never before known condition called TPS, theft prevention syndrome and it'll be covered by insurance and the ADA..(Americans with disabilities act) I really wouldn't be surprised.. lol


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

Steve Neul said:


> Before covid our walmart would stop and check almost everyone and that was before the self checkout. Now they stop almost nobody. They even took out the gates preventing someone from leaving the store without going through the checkout area.


In SF CA, you are not charged for shoplifting if the value is under $995, I have watched videos of people filling up garbage bags and just walking out with the employees/security just standing there watching


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

The absolute last time I thought of stealing anything several years back I got caught stealing a piece of cheese of all things. That was enough to convince me that stealing ain't for me..
I gave a ride to a thief once and dropped him at a Walmart. Few minutes later he bolted out the door and got chased down by some much younger employee who dragged his sorry ass about 6 blocks back to the store. That was worth the wait just to see him get caught.. lol


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

it goes all the way back to Stanley Tools. Prior to them - the tool of your heart;s desire was in a bin out on the floor (or on a shelf under the counter). No packaging. Then Stanley decides to do individual tool displays T promote their brand. After that, it was just a tiny step (or two) to theft proof packaging.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

My spouse and I were in the 99 Cents Only store near our home. What caught me by surprise were the products they chose to keep in locked cages to prevent shoplifting theft: Tide laundry soap pods and Head and Shoulders shampoo. If you want to buy them, you must ask an employee to unlock the cage and take it out for you. 

Admittedly, we have not been out much lately.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Just bought a new dado stack @ HD and of all the blades on display only the dado's all had a lock cable around them..I took 5 sets up to the checkout and said, "I want THAT one in the middle." Actually I didn't ask for a specific one..just one period.
Since they had them all tied together I'm kind of surprised Diablo doesn't have some incredibly difficult to undo packaging because we all know how many people are trying to steal random dado blades..


----------

